# Melanoma as secondary cancer after papillary thyroid cancer



## Elle Dee (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it common for melanoma to occur as a secondary cancer after papillary thyroid cancer?

The reason I ask this is because I was diagnosed and treated for papillary thyroid cancer (total thyroidectomy + radioactive iodine treatment) at the end of 2010/beginning of 2011 and am now showing symptoms of melanoma in a part of my body that does not get much sun (upper back, multi-colored mole has doubled in size after 1 month and is scaly and very itchy).

Does anyone have any information with regards to this? Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elle Dee said:


> Is it common for melanoma to occur as a secondary cancer after papillary thyroid cancer?
> 
> The reason I ask this is because I was diagnosed and treated for papillary thyroid cancer (total thyroidectomy + radioactive iodine treatment) at the end of 2010/beginning of 2011 and am now showing symptoms of melanoma in a part of my body that does not get much sun (upper back, multi-colored mole has doubled in size after 1 month and is scaly and very itchy).
> 
> Does anyone have any information with regards to this? Thank you for all of your help.


Just bumping you up in case you got lost in the rush here! LOL!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Not that I know of. Probably coincidence.

But you DO know how serious melanoma can be, right? Are you seeing a dermatologist?


----------



## Elle Dee (Feb 24, 2011)

I have it scheduled to be removed and biopsied this Wednesday. I'm trying not to freak out about it too much, since I don't have anything conclusive, but--yeah. I went to a dermatologist right when I noticed something odd about it (at that point, it was just itchy, really dry, and seemed a bit bigger than I had remembered), so if it does turn out to be the worst case scenario, I'm hoping I caught it in the early early stages.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to hear. Keep us posted, would you?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I did have some sort of cancerous thing removed in October or November, just about in the same location you describe but I don't think it was connected to the thyroid cancer. It had begun to change in appearance, size and was itchy. I just looked up the path report, it had no connection to thyroid cancer.

Think positive thoughts, and hang in there!


----------



## Elle Dee (Feb 24, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I did have some sort of cancerous thing removed in October or November, just about in the same location you describe but I don't think it was connected to the thyroid cancer. It had begun to change in appearance, size and was itchy. I just looked up the path report, it had no connection to thyroid cancer.
> 
> Think positive thoughts, and hang in there!


Thank you for sharing your story with me! It does help to hear that other people have gone through this. I hope you're doing well!

I'll update this thread once I have my results.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Just a thought. My husband had a mole on his back that started getting bigger and was itchy. Had a bit fight to get him to the dermotologists. It was an age spot. Hope all goes well. Having good feelings about it.


----------

